# Naples Florida Beaches



## Gail22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Traveling to Naples this month. Going to try new beach areas. We went to the Naples public beach two years ago, bringing chairs, umbrella, cooler, etc.  I noticed that some of the beaches have facilities, bathrooms, refreshment areas.  Does anyone know if they rent chairs and/or you have to bring your own chairs?  (example, Clam Pass, Denor Wiggins State Park, Lowdermilk Park).  We traveled to Sanibel also on previous trip, packing our own gear.  Any recommendations would be appreciated.  We love the area, any time of year! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 30, 2012)

Most beaches are BYOS (Bring your own stuff).  Tigertail Beach on Marco Island has a large rental inventory of chairs, tents, boats, toys, etc, and a nice little food stand.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 30, 2012)

I think there may be rental at Vanderbilt Beach, I thought I saw stacks of chairs and umbrellas when i was walking at the public beach at Vanderbilt Beach rd.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 30, 2012)

Stop at Wal Mart and pick up a chair.  
It's gonna be cheaper than renting a chair.

Bonita beach is one of my favorite beaches.  Not as crowded.


----------



## theo (Jul 1, 2012)

*Mum's the word...*



chriskre said:


> Bonita beach is one of my favorite beaches.  Not as crowded.



Shhhhh!!!
It won't stay uncrowded if word gets around too much. Let 'em *all* go to "more upscale" Naples instead... :ignore:


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 2, 2012)

we could not find parking anywhere on bonita beach in april, so it is crowded   - go away


----------



## chriskre (Jul 2, 2012)

theo said:


> Shhhhh!!!
> It won't stay uncrowded if word gets around too much. Let 'em *all* go to "more upscale" Naples instead... :ignore:





rapmarks said:


> we could not find parking anywhere on bonita beach in april, so it is crowded   - go away



Sorry, my bad.  :ignore: 
It's terrible there.  Lots of punky teenagers hogging all the parking spaces and playing frisbee on the beach.  Yuck, yuck.  Don't waste your time at Bonita beach.  The name is misleading.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 3, 2012)

*Delnor-Wiggins*



Gail22 said:


> Traveling to Naples this month. Going to try new beach areas. We went to the Naples public beach two years ago, bringing chairs, umbrella, cooler, etc.  I noticed that some of the beaches have facilities, bathrooms, refreshment areas.  Does anyone know if they rent chairs and/or you have to bring your own chairs?  (example, Clam Pass, Denor Wiggins State Park, Lowdermilk Park).  We traveled to Sanibel also on previous trip, packing our own gear.  Any recommendations would be appreciated.  We love the area, any time of year! Thanks in advance.



Bring your own chairs, umbrella and charcoal.  Delnor-Wiggins has convenient parking, barbecue grills and clean washrooms.  It shouldn't be very crowded in July.


----------

